# 35 week twins



## brooke28

My twins were born 8 days ago at 35 weeks, and the experience so far with them has been so different, and I am just wondering what to expect.

Baby A, my little girl suffered IUGR due to calcification of the placenta, and weighed 3 lbs. 13 oz at birth. While baby B, my boy was not affected and weighed 5 lbs. 3 oz. He went straight to the newborn nursery. But my little girl went to the NICU, and is still there. And it seems like every time we make some progress, something happens that causes a setback.

My questions for you girls are...how long was your 35 weeker in the NICU??
And my little girl seems to be struggling with maintaining body temperature, so if your baby had this problem, how long did it take them to start maintaining temp and get out of incubator?


----------



## jac33

my little girl was 5 weeks early, she was struggling with her breathing and temperature. she was in an incubator for about 5/6 days then moved to a heated cot. she was in scbu for 17 days


----------



## Foogirl

NNICU is always forward and back, just keep focussing on the forwards. Mine wee girl was 29 weeks so I can't answer the specific question, I just wanted to give some comfort that your experience is entirely normal and for the most part, nothing to worry about.


----------



## CityGirlEire

I was six weeks early but remember twins usually take longer at things... I had to spend a lot of time under heat lamps and uv bulbs....


----------



## booboo42

my twins were born at 35+1 and my first little girl 4lb 8 was fine - she just needed to maintain temp and feed and was 5 days in scbu. my other twin girl was 5lb 5 and need ed a bit of oxygen, as well as jaundice treatment and also maintain temp and feed. she was 10 days - 7 days incubator, 2 days hot cot and 1 day normal cot.

they were both discharged to me on the ward when they were ready. we went home at day 11. 

hope that helps. xx


----------

